# tbody scrollbar machen im IE



## FaNo86 (16. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich eine table in einfach zusammengefasst:

<table>
   <thead class="scroll_head">
                ...
   </thead>
   <tbody class="scroll_body">
               ......
    </tbody>
</table>

in der ich den tbody scrollbar haben möchte und den thead fest.
das geht beim Mozilla auch ohne Probleme indem ich einfach

tbody.scroll_body
{
   overflow: auto;
    height: 550px;
    overflow-x: hidden;
}

mache. aber beim IE Funktioniert das einfach nicht 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

mfg Fabi


----------



## Maik (16. April 2009)

Hi,

Webmaster FAQ -> [HTML / CSS] Wie kann ich einen Scrollbaren Bereich in einer Tabelle realisieren?

mfg Maik


----------



## hela (16. April 2009)

... und auch hier: Im FF bleibt die oberste Zeile einer Tabelle beim Scrollen stehen, im IE nicht.


----------



## FaNo86 (16. April 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten doch das bringt mich leider auch nicht weiter, das Problem ist das es die Tabellen halt schon so wie oben gesagt gibt und ich da nichts mehr dran ändern soll, darum muss ich das nur mit css realisieren ich habe auch schon viele anleitungen gesehen und getestet aber bisher hat davon keine geklappt das Problem ist halt der IE im FF geht es ohne Probleme. z.B diese Anleitung hier: http://www.imaputz.com/cssStuff/bigFourVersion.html habe ich gemacht geht aber auch nicht im IE obwohl es dran steht.


----------



## Maik (16. April 2009)

Wenn du am Code nichts verändern kannst / darfst, können wir dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Die verlinkte Seite funktioniert bei mir, wie dort genannt, im IE6 tadellos - im IE7 hingegen überhaupt nicht.

Dafür wird http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menu/tablescroll vom IE7 einwandfrei unterstützt.

mfg Maik


----------

